# Skunks from Ireland



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Do skunks imported from Ireland have to be quarantined?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

It would depend on whether it's Rep. of Ireland or Northern Ireland but either way I don't think they do, but the procedure will probably be different..easiest way to check is to ring AHVLA :2thumb:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> It would depend on whether it's Rep. of Ireland or Northern Ireland but either way I don't think they do, but the procedure will probably be different..easiest way to check is to ring AHVLA :2thumb:




Thanks will try and contact them.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't think so, but then it would be really easy to smuggle one in anyway as the checks are crap! Not that I'm advocating such behaviour...terrible.

BTW, if you are thinking of this to get a descented skunk, you better be quick cos the law is changing and this year may be the last year for descenting to be legal in Ireland.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

Loderuna said:


> Don't think so, but then it would be really easy to smuggle one in anyway as the checks are crap! Not that I'm advocating such behaviour...terrible.
> 
> BTW, if you are thinking of this to get a descented skunk, you better be quick cos the law is changing and this year may be the last year for descenting to be legal in Ireland.


damn, i was hoping to get one, suppose there's always mainland europe!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I have an intact female, she's never sprayed. I really wouldn't bother with the expense if I were you..and anyway why take away the one thing that makes a skunk a skunk? :whistling2:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> I have an intact female, she's never sprayed. I really wouldn't bother with the expense if I were you..and anyway why take away the one thing that makes a skunk a skunk? :whistling2:



It's more for the fact that I know my family would kick up a stink about my niece coming round if the skunk was still intact...I am still researching them at the moment anyway but I've heard as long as you treat them well they rarely spray...so I could always just pretend to my family it is decsented I suppose.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I have only ever known my skunks to spray if they hurt themselves or are very ill. Kits may spray a few times when settling into a new home, but generally, a well socialised skunk will not spray unless it is cornered and under threat. Even then, you usually get a warning with bum flashes and stomping feet.

I got a descented skunk from Ireland this year as I wanted a house skunk. I am a foster carer and risk assessments prevent me from having a fully loaded skunk in the house. My others all live in outdoor enclosures.

I used to be very anti when it came to descenting, but when one of my skunks was seriously ill, I went through a lot of vets before I found one who was willing to treat him, as he was spraying constantly due to the pain he was in. If he had been descented, he would have been treated much more quickly and therefore would have had his pain eased. It's a difficult topic with many points of view and I won't go on, as there are a few threads on here already if you have a search!


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Loderuna said:


> I have only ever known my skunks to spray if they hurt themselves or are very ill. Kits may spray a few times when settling into a new home, but generally, a well socialised skunk will not spray unless it is cornered and under threat. Even then, you usually get a warning with bum flashes and stomping feet.
> 
> I got a descented skunk from Ireland this year as I wanted a house skunk. I am a foster carer and risk assessments prevent me from having a fully loaded skunk in the house. My others all live in outdoor enclosures.
> 
> I used to be very anti when it came to descenting, but when one of my skunks was seriously ill, I went through a lot of vets before I found one who was willing to treat him, as he was spraying constantly due to the pain he was in. If he had been descented, he would have been treated much more quickly and therefore would have had his pain eased. It's a difficult topic with many points of view and I won't go on, as there are a few threads on here already if you have a search!



Do you mind telling me the process you went through to get the skunk over from Ireland? I am very interested in getting one, but just don't know where to start.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Loderuna said:


> I have only ever known my skunks to spray if they hurt themselves or are very ill. Kits may spray a few times when settling into a new home, but generally, a well socialised skunk will not spray unless it is cornered and under threat. Even then, you usually get a warning with bum flashes and stomping feet.
> 
> I got a descented skunk from Ireland this year as I wanted a house skunk. I am a foster carer and risk assessments prevent me from having a fully loaded skunk in the house. My others all live in outdoor enclosures.
> 
> *I used to be very anti when it came to descenting, but when one of my skunks was seriously ill, I went through a lot of vets before I found one who was willing to treat him, as he was spraying constantly due to the pain he was in. If he had been descented, he would have been treated much more quickly and therefore would have had his pain eased. It's a difficult topic with many points of view and I won't go on, as there are a few threads on here already if you have a search*!


That's a very good point!


----------



## SezzyJay (Oct 8, 2009)

Not wanting a skunk myself but find them very interesting I decided to read the thread - Very informative & interesting! 

The Skunks you see in Zoo's.. can I ask are they descented? Just curious to know their stance on the issue! :blush:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

PM sent to Tone 

As far as zoos go - don't have a clue!


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Loderuna said:


> PM sent to Tone
> 
> As far as zoos go - don't have a clue!


Thanks got it, did reply but using an iPad so don't always know if they send.


----------

